# Lounge > Entertainment >  YouTube Algorithm is Either Hijacked or Broken

## ThePenIsMightier

I'm fucking tired of the steaming shit that YouTube is trying to infect my eyes with. 
Who is with me that they have completely lost their minds on what videos are showing up in your feeds? What's an alternative or a solution to get this to fuck off? Because it's becoming unwatchable.

I've been signed in for years, I click [Like] or [Dislike] every once in a while and I have a few subscriptions. It is not complicated what to put in front of me to get me to click.
BBQ, Aussie Man, South Park, Hoonigan, Joe Rogan, SavageGeese, Norm MacDonald, ChrisFix, Mahk, Robot Chicken and some music videos. That doesn't paint a picture of someone who might be interested in a Japanese girl talking about her pet hedgehog.

I'm getting a callous on my thumb recently from selecting "NOT interested" and "DON'T RECOMMEND CHANNEL" and it's not getting better. I've never watched a French video or a video in a language that looks like squiggles to me. Minecraft, Bollywood, Pokemon, Jake Paul, and other juvenile video games are as interesting to me as Barbara Walters porn.

Look at some of this shit! They're so unbelievable, I started taking screen shots.
Finally, a guy talking about a golden toilet in French:




A grown-ass man talking about pOkEmOn flanked by videos I'd be interested in:




Something about a video game I've never heard of that looks precisely like shit:




Post your own* COMPLETE YOUTUBE ALGORITHM FAILURES*.
It's broken and I hate it.

Oh and zero of your upcoming jokes on "must be yerr searchz histories" are funny. Zero.

----------


## mr2mike

I watching from my home town of Buenos Aires.
No issues with the algo. Except if you "explore" on YouTube music, it's all local music hits. I'm more into the USA works.

Quit googling, how to be rich.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ...
> 
> Quit googling, how to be rich.



I haven't been. Although, this one popped up within the last week and since I watched it, almost no Ryan Long has been appearing for me...

----------


## killramos

Are you aware how ads work?

Most of the YouTube algo is advertising these days. Its fully monetized.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Are you aware how ads work?
> 
> Most of the YouTube algo is advertising these days. It’s fully monetized.



I am. There are plenty of Ads videos that are suggested but they are identified and I just scroll right by those. I don't click them and there's nothing I can do about them (maybe they go away with YT Premium). I can live with that. Here's one:




LoL it up about "all my searches for toenail fungus". It hasn't happened. Even their intentional, targeted ads are completely random.

I'm complaining about these other bullshit videos (that aren't ads) crammed in the middle of shit I would actually watch. Ricky Gervais, SavageGeese, shit music video:




Auto content, Always Sunny, Loser Japanimation. Norm, vAl0rUs:



Etc...
So, if you're saying those videos are getting pumped due to payola, it's a new phenomenon. Or, it's new in so far as the completely missed target by them trying to feed me whatever a Guavo is.

----------


## shakalaka

Get YT Premium...no ads, no interruptions no nonsense for the most part. I never cared for it or thought it as a big deal until I tired it and the experience on YT is significantly better now.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Get YT Premium...no ads, no interruptions no nonsense for the most part. I never cared for it or thought it as a big deal until I tired it and the experience on YT is significantly better now.



How much is it? I can't fathom rewarding them for ruining their product to blackmail me into paying for it.

----------


## shakalaka

I think 11.99/month, the only reason I tried it is I got free 4 months with a new phone I got recently. Though I will agree that it is way better using it now, I am still unsure if I will keep it after the free trial for the exact same reason as you. Haha. But if I don't keep it, I will also not complain about how ridiculous and frequent the ads have become in the recent years. Used to be maybe 1 30 sec add in a full 10-15 min video and now they fuckin put adds every 3 minutes or some stupid shit and some you can't even skip.

----------


## mr2mike

I almost didn't recognize your utube. Didn't look like mine. 

Mine was $8 2 months ago but with the deminishing values of the Argentinean currency I'm back to $3.15/mnth.
Probably almost free in a few months.

----------


## killramos

It’s hilarious that YouTube full of nonsense content costs as much as a real streaming service.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> It’s hilarious that YouTube full of nonsense content costs as much as a real streaming service.



But a lot of the videos are better than the crap you see on most of those other services. Filter out the garbage, winning.

----------

